# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کمک در مورد تغییر رشته

## mohamadbaha

سلام.
راستش من امسال سال سوم دبیرستان رشته ریاضی هستم و می خوام رشته تجربی برای کنکور امتحان بدم.
اما حالا موندم که تجربی امتحان بدم یا ریاضی....بعدش میترسم تجربی امتحان بدم و قبول نشم...

حالا من از شما میخوام که یه توضیحی در مورد این دو رشته بدین..ایا اگه تجربی امتحان بدم و قبول بشم خوبه...آخه هنوز یه سری میگن پزشکی اشباع شده...
و اصلا میتونم ریاضی و اینارو با توجه به رشته ی ریاضی در تجربی خوب جواب بدم...

----------


## mohamadbaha

کسی نیست....!!!!!!

----------


## kourosh khan

> سلام.
> راستش من امسال سال سوم دبیرستان رشته ریاضی هستم و می خوام رشته تجربی برای کنکور امتحان بدم.
> اما حالا موندم که تجربی امتحان بدم یا ریاضی....بعدش میترسم تجربی امتحان بدم و قبول نشم...
> 
> حالا من از شما میخوام که یه توضیحی در مورد این دو رشته بدین..ایا اگه تجربی امتحان بدم و قبول بشم خوبه...آخه هنوز یه سری میگن پزشکی اشباع شده...
> و اصلا میتونم ریاضی و اینارو با توجه به رشته ی ریاضی در تجربی خوب جواب بدم...


شما از خودتون بپرسین چرا میخواین تجربی امتحان بدین؟بخاطر پزشکیه؟و دودلین بخاطر اشباع شدن پزشکی؟خیر پزشکی هیچوقت اشباع نمیشه اونچه اشباع شده پزشک عمومیه...تخصص بگیر.

----------


## sr mohammad

> سلام.
> راستش من امسال سال سوم دبیرستان رشته ریاضی هستم و می خوام رشته تجربی برای کنکور امتحان بدم.
> اما حالا موندم که تجربی امتحان بدم یا ریاضی....بعدش میترسم تجربی امتحان بدم و قبول نشم...
> 
> حالا من از شما میخوام که یه توضیحی در مورد این دو رشته بدین..ایا اگه تجربی امتحان بدم و قبول بشم خوبه...آخه هنوز یه سری میگن پزشکی اشباع شده...
> و اصلا میتونم ریاضی و اینارو با توجه به رشته ی ریاضی در تجربی خوب جواب بدم...


سلام دوست عزیز یه دقیقه با خودت خلوت کن ببین ته دلت چی میگه یه برگه بردار توانایی هات رو روش بنویس بر اساس توانایی هات ببین به کدوم رشته میتونی توانا تر باشی ببین مثلا میتونی زیست رو مفهومی بخونی ؟ این رو هم بدون در تجربی رقابت خیلی سنگینه اگه واقعا سخت کوش و درس خونی بیا تو این رشته و گرنه قطعا شکست میخوری و اگه بتونی پزشکی هم قبول شی چون درس های رشته پزشکی خیلی سخته در دانشگاه صد در صد موفق نمیشی مگر اینکه واقعا بهش علاقه داشته باشی

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام.
> راستش من امسال سال سوم دبیرستان رشته ریاضی هستم و می خوام رشته تجربی برای کنکور امتحان بدم.
> اما حالا موندم که تجربی امتحان بدم یا ریاضی....بعدش میترسم تجربی امتحان بدم و قبول نشم...
> 
> حالا من از شما میخوام که یه توضیحی در مورد این دو رشته بدین..ایا اگه تجربی امتحان بدم و قبول بشم خوبه...آخه هنوز یه سری میگن پزشکی اشباع شده...
> و اصلا میتونم ریاضی و اینارو با توجه به رشته ی ریاضی در تجربی خوب جواب بدم...


سلام. اگر به تجربی علاقه ی زیادی دارید برید سراغش. وگرنه اصلا توصیه نمیکنم که تغییر رشته بدید.

----------


## sajede

سلااااااام بچه ها
من امسال پیشه ریاضی هستم و اصلا و ابدا به ریاضی علاقه ندارم :Y (765): بخاطره این اشلا درس نمیخونم. الان نزدیکه کنکوره چن وقته تصمیممو گرفتم تغییره رشته بدم. میدونم که میتونم چی کنم؟ :Y (461):  کتاب چی بخونم؟ دوستام که تجربین و امسال کنکور دارن میتونم از کتاب اونا استفاده کنم؟ :Y (395):

----------


## sajede

یعنی یه سال پشته کنکور بمونم

----------


## Aphrodite-lover

اولا سلام 
دوما خوش اومدید
سوما براتون میپرسم خبرشو تا شنبه میدم 
خوبه؟؟

----------


## Mahnaz

شما امسال نمیتونی کنکور تجربی بدی..

----------


## sara.mdd

ببخشید سلام. چرااااااااااااا؟

----------


## sara.mdd

راستی من همون sajede هستم با یوزره خواهرم اومدم.

----------


## Aphrodite-lover

این شماره مشاور منه من ازشون پرسیدم جواب دادن ولی مغز جلبکم نفهمید چی میگه شمارشو میدم خودتون بتماسید ازش بپرسید:09367312878جناب اقای اقبالی.

----------


## sara.mdd

ممنونم.
مشاوره کجاست؟

----------


## milad210

سلام ،رشته ی من تجربیه و امسال  کنکور دادم اما به  خاطر علاقه ی شدیدم به الکترونیک میخوام سال بعد تو کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم،میخواستم بپرسم که آیا باید کار خاصی انجام بدم یا به راحتی میتونم تو کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم و مشکلی واسه نمرات امتحانات نهایی سال سوم  که تو  کنکور  تاثیر دارن  پیش نمیاد ؟
و سوال دیگه اینکه واسه رشته ی بیوالکتریک چه  رتبه ای لازمه؟
(با تشکر)

----------


## milad210

لطفا جوابمو بدید چون خیلی حیاتیه

----------

